
Stross on: Some notes on the worst-case scenario - cstross
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2017/02/some-notes-on-the-worst-case-s.html
======
vertis
This is a great/disturbing read. Stross can definitely connect some dots to
make a compelling argument.

